# Looking for fishing buddies



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello there,

I'm 47 years old and I live in Pcola for 11 years now.

I have an old 19' bowrider powered by an old 175 HP Evinrude, all in decent shape.

I'm a very rookie fisherman and I'm having lots of fun catching from white trouts to reds and my very favorites: sharks.

I have only 2 friends who go fishing with me around the 3 mile bridge, normally at night.

My problem is that both are always busy and I can't go as often as I wish and I don't fell confident enough to go by myself due to my lack of experience handling the boat (I strugle to place the boat back on the trailer...)

I have the seatow agreement so if the boat breaks down I can call them by phone or using the VHF radio and they'll come to pick me up and bring back to the ramp.

I'm looking for somebody decent, with boat knoledge (even better if you have also a boat so we could alternate) and available to go fishing between 7 PM and maybe midnight or so. 

I can go fishing pretty much any week or weekend night.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

where do you normally launch from sir?


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

I launch on the Gulf Breeze side of the 3 mile bridge and until now I just come paralel to the bridge and fish around (not too close) that channel the barges use.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------

